# First cycle/heat tips?



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Our pup is just in the beginning stages of starting her first cycle (heat.) She's now wearing a washable cover-up with a liner. (Hoping she leaves it on.) Any other tips from experienced non-spayed female poodle families?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Change the pads regularly, and if you kennel your girl like I do I remove it to let it " breathe" and to allow her to clean herself. Hopefully she's not too messy lol. Also keep an eye on her like a hawk when she is outside or around intact males so she is not accidentally bred. Yes dogs have been known to breed thru a fence, that's how a client got rottie/ ****zu puppies. Of course some dogs can get over a fence, I'm sure males in the neighborhood will know she's in heat. I also avoid walking her so than you don't leave a trail for males to follow. I tend to pick my girls up and put them down at the end of the block and back if I do walk them.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I second the advice to be very vigilant, and to avoid leaving a trail - although apparently male dogs can smell a bitch in season up to five miles away, so any loose dogs may come avisiting anyway! Never let her out unsupervised.

Mine always find it hard to keep bladder control for as long as usual when they are in heat, so you may need to take her out rather more frequently.


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for your tips! Fortunately, we have a big enough yard we won't have to walk her elsewhere. We never let her out alone, so hopefully we'll be able to keep any neighborhood boys away! I hadn't thought about bladder control. Good to know.

I know every dog is different, but any thoughts on how "messy" they get? (In regards to taking the cover-up off in her kennel.) My sister had a bulldog and says she's a terrible mess, even when in her kennel. (Ends up on walls and surrounding floor of kennel, so she has to visqueen the entire area around the kennel.) Hoping Poodles are more refined than Bulldogs? :angel2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some Poodles are so clean you would not know they are in season, while others are not clean at all. Betty and Jenny are litter sisters who always came into heat within days of one another. Jenny was fastidious while Betty is a bit of a slob. So you never know.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Same with my girls. First sign my toy was in heat was all the licking, she licked all the time cause she liked to keep herself clean. My mini was raised by wolves, err labs lol. Other than a swollen vulva, I know she is in heat when you see drops of blood on the floor lol! She cleans herself but no where near as much as my toy, which is why she has to wear her panties at all times outside the kennel when she is indoors. It bothers my toy the most to wear panties cause it's harder to get to herself to keep clean. So she wore it when on the furniture or us cause she could still leave a tiny stain where she sat 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Makes sense. She's been licking for a few days, but just noticed some very light staining yesterday. Obviously new to this, so not sure exactly what "day" she would be in her cycle. Hopefully she'll be a neat and tidy girl! :angel:

She wore the cover-up fabulously last night/through the night. This morning, after her trip outside, she now sits/stands like a statue with the cover-up on. I've checked the fitting, no pinching, exactly as it was on last night. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Tampons for dogs? Sorry, I have no idea! 

A friend of mine that bred healers would make home made little pants that were washable and padded because her one dog was so incredibly messy about it. They worked really well, sounds like you're using something like it.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

She should get use to it. Just don't make a fuss about it ... play with her and encourage her to move. My girls run in from outside and stand and wait for their panties to get put on


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Sure you're right. Was thinking this morning I should've bought the cover-ups weeks ago and been letting her get used to them. She seemed fine with them last night, but today is a statue. Finally got her to walk to the sofa but she doesn't want to move. LOL Thinking maybe I should take them off when she goes to her kennel later today.


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

You were right...after about 2 1/2 days, she decided to stop being a "statue" and start moving around again. I'd initially felt sorry for her and carried her from place to place. Figured your tips were right and figured catering to her was making it worse. LOL 

Now wondering...I think her first slight staining was on 12.12.12. How long do you think she will actually bleed? A bit confused on the whole thing. (This is her 1st and she's 9 months old, if that makes a difference.)

Thanks!!


----------

